# Sponge Mop?



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I use a sponge mop. The sponge part only stays on a couple months. I try to snap it back in; it just won't stay. I've had to get 2-3 new sponges. I use wh vin to mop. I rinse sponge mop every time I mop. Even tried duct tape. That wouldn't hold either. Probably because of vin. I'm about ready to get a swiffer. Any ideas?


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

sandra, i have a don aslett mop, i think i got it on qvc..it came with two pads and all you do is put them in washing machine when done, also they kind of velc ove on to the mop part.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

My mom got me a spin mop, and I love that thing!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I have one of those Libman mops, like the swiffer, but you can refill the cleaning solution with your own, and the pads just go in the washer.
I love this thing. I had the Swiffer one, but it was so expensive having to buy their cleaner, and pads.
Got this thing at Home Depot about two years ago, no batteries, unlike the Swiffer, and it works great!


----------

